# 17 jähriger auf ABo falle reingefallen



## Creez (26 August 2008)

Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem
Ich habe einen Internet vertrag auf adultfriendfinder.com angemeldet und zwar wollte ich nur 1 Monat per ELV und in Konto Info steht dass die mir 136 euro für 12 Monate abbuchen wollen.
Ich habe schon ne Email an 3 Email adressen von ihnen geschrieben und wollte den Vertrag sofort kündigen da ich ja das eig garnich durfte, aber ich habe keine EMAIL bekommen und stadessen haben sie mir den Member Acount freigeschaltet.

Paar aus dem andenr Forum meinten ich solle mal ein EINSCHREIBEN an

If you would like to contact German FriendFinder by postal mail:

Various, Inc.
220 Humboldt Ct
Sunnyvale, CA 94089, USA


Oder soll ich gleich mal die Verbraucherzentrale anrufen?

Was meint ihr dazu wie komme ich da wieder raus? oder soll ich mein gironkonto leeren bevor sies abbuchen können.

Ich will halt nich dass meine Eltern damit zu tun bekommen bin im november 18


----------



## Niclas (27 August 2008)

*AW: 17 jähriger auf ABo falle reingefallen*



Creez schrieb:


> Oder soll ich gleich mal die Verbraucherzentrale anrufen?


tu das


Creez schrieb:


> Ich will halt nich dass meine Eltern damit zu tun bekommen bin im november 18


besser wäre es ihnen zu sagen


----------



## Creez (27 August 2008)

*AW: 17 jähriger auf ABo falle reingefallen*

glaubt ihr es reicht nich wenn ich da nen Brief hinschicke

Z.B bei Napster wenn man nen Vertrag hat und das Geld nicha uf dem Konto dann kündigen dich kann ich ncih einfach mein konto leerräumen und nix tun wenn dir mir nich mal per mail antworten?


----------



## Creez (27 August 2008)

*AW: 17 jähriger auf ABo falle reingefallen*

der witz dabei noch auf der seite leste ich gerade


*1. Eine besondere Anmerkung im Bezug auf Kinder*
                  Personen unter 18 Jahren ist es nicht gestattet, unseren Service zu benutzen. Falls das auf Sie zutreffen sollte, melden Sie sich bitte NICHT bei uns an.

mhhh was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## Teleton (27 August 2008)

*AW: 17 jähriger auf ABo falle reingefallen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Da steht auch was zu Minderjährigen


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------

